# Is an hour of techno/electronic music waaaay too much?



## Deleted member 3615 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, I've got a bit of a question. I have 4 unique and finished "albums" complete with 14 tracks each. The songs run at a 4 minute average, so each CD has a little over 60 minutes of techno and electronic music. I'm wondering if that is way too long for a CD featuring music with no lyrics and techno beats, even though each song is different in its own way.

I'm heading out for a couple of minutes, so I hope to get back and receive some helpful feedback, and answer any questions people might have.


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2010)

Coming from a person who listens to full albums almost exclusively, I wouldn't be able to listen to it. Not a techno person. However, I'm willing to bet that most people in the techno-loving community don't bother to listen to complete albums, instead opting for a shuffle or mix. More music = more value for their money to them, yeah?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah true, I forgot that a lot of people don't use CDs for music and have a library at their disposal. I'm a big CD freak because I've had horrible luck with portable music players and losing my song library >__<


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 17, 2010)

It's probably alright.  For me, it depends on how interesting the songs are and the quality of the production.  I can enjoy listening to electronica in albums at a time (not the trancy or house kinds of electronica, but rather the more obscure genres) lasting about an hour each.


----------



## Teco (Mar 17, 2010)

Techno goes on till the break of dawn baby, everyone knows that. Make em hours long.

No but really. I wouldn't mind the length, as long as its good. If its stupid a 60 minute song will become a 5 minute song, because I turned it off.


----------



## Tigon (Jun 2, 2010)

Actually, being a hard dance (hard house/hard trance) DJ for 5 years, and a rave promoter for the last 3 years, mixes are typically one hour and dj timeslots at a rave are typically 1 hour long.

you're on par with 60 mins


----------



## slw1111 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wisdom appears in contradiction to itself, which is a trick life plays on philosophy of life.


----------

